
Beyond Cyberpunk: A Do-It-Yourself Guide to the Future (1991) - polm23
https://archive.org/details/BeyondCyberpunkMacintosh
======
gdubs
I love the artistry and creativity around the HyperCard community.

Years ago I stumbled on this (wonderfully dorky) episode of Computer
Chronicles, that focuses on HyperCard:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FquNpWdf9vg](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FquNpWdf9vg)

I love how the used-car salesman created his own application to help potential
buyers find the right car. This was truly the “bicycle of the mind” era for
computing; the user base was fairly self-selected, and people wanted to take
full advantage of this new tool. [1].

The range of HyperCard was pretty amazing — famously, Myst was originally
created with it:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EWX5B6cD4_4](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EWX5B6cD4_4)

1:
[https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Bicycle.txt](https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Bicycle.txt)

------
whtrbt
I participated in a HyperCard game jam this weekend... I'm not much of a
programmer and have never made a game before, but it was so easy to get
something up and running.

I will probably make some more things in HyperCard when inspiration strikes.

[https://itch.io/jam/merveilles-hyperjam](https://itch.io/jam/merveilles-
hyperjam)

------
inetsee
The hypercard stack translated (transcoded?) to HTML here:
[http://www.streettech.com/bcp/](http://www.streettech.com/bcp/)

------
jhull
Requirements:

    
    
      Mac Plus or higher
      5.5MB of hard disk space
      1.5MB of RAM
      HyperCard 2.0

~~~
Nzen
Sure, that's why archive offers a macintosh emulator that starts by clicking
the large image at the top of the page.

